# Picture Thumbnails



## AirPolgas (May 16, 2000)

No response from the legit Apple forums. What a way to welcome a new Mac user. Anyway, it's nice being back to TSG. This site helped me when I was starting in Windows, and I hope it'll help me with my Mac issues as well.

Here is my posting on the apple support forum:



> I am new to Mac. Fortunately, my first machine is using Tiger.
> 
> I am ripping all my music CDs and I am also adding the album art because I plan to get an iPod photo. I already have a collection of album cover jpegs of my CDs that I took from the web about a year ago. Obviously, I've bought some new albums since, and I am missing photos for those new ones.
> 
> ...


I hope someone here can take a gander at it. Thanks again.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

You can get to the way to do this a number of ways:

*I.* Open the folder in which you have the JPG files stored.

*II.* Now is when you make a choice how to get to where you're going:
*1.* Right-click in that window with your multi-button mouse and select "Show View Options";
*2.* Control-click in that window with your single (or multi-) button mouse and select "Show View Options" from the Contextual Menu; *OR*
*3.* Press Command (that's the Apple key) and J while that window is the selected window.

*III.* In the window that appears (coincidentally called the "Show View Options" window) you can select (and deselect) "Show Icon Preview."

Be aware that at the top of the window you also have the option of making only that one window behave this way or you can make it system-wide.

The Apple discussion boards can be a bit slow, but are an _excellent_ resource, as a lot of Apple employees prowl around there. Another place you might try (after here, of course) is MacAddict Magazine's forums. Just try to put the post in the right forum there, as some of them are a bit anal.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Greetings! Hope ya had luck via the above remedy - if so or not, please let us know either way. Also, keep in mind that the max pixel size of thumbnails & icons is 128x128.

A utility that does similar job as the above [w/ its inherent pros and cons] can be found at: http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/13226

Some reviews can also be found at: http://www.download.com/Pic2Icon/3640-2256_4-8881968.html

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## AirPolgas (May 16, 2000)

Vegas, thanks. That worked. It displays the thumbnail now when I am in that window (folder).

Hobbes, I'll give those a try.

Thanks.


----------

